# Upgrade for a JL 10w6v3



## ErikDaGenErik (Aug 27, 2013)

I've grown to like my current setup - single JL 10w6v3 in a .55 cu ft sealed box. Of all qualities, I like how much trunk space I save (I got rid of the JL HO box). Running 800 watts rms to the sub, I really enjoy the output and sound quality. 

But just out of curiosity, if I ever became more interested in more SQL, what are some options I could consider? I researched and read good things about SA-10, FiQ 10, Morel and a few others, but of course I haven't heard other decent quality subs first hand.

I would really like to keep the small sealed box idea. My amp can also push 1200 watts rms @ 1 ohm if needed. Just curious to hear opinions from those who have experience with multiple brand subs. Cost-wise Id like to keep it under the cost of a 10w7 or Morel Ultimo.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Instead of buying a new sub why don't you try putting it in a different enclosure? Im willing to bet that small box isn't giving you the lows you could have in a bigger enclosure. I understand you like the small footprint of that box but it is restricting you. The sub you have is a quality sub and can be a great sq/sql sub. Try maybe a 1 cuft enclosure. It isn't much bigger and could be what you are after. I know there are other people here that have used that sub and really enjoyed it. I think that was the sub buickgn used IB and loved it. add a matching sub in IB and I am willing to bet you would get what you are after


----------



## ErikDaGenErik (Aug 27, 2013)

I like the enclosure size, plus JL recommends a .55 cuft box for the sub. Most of the music I listen to is electronic dance, so it wouldn't make a huge difference if lows were hit better or not. I'm willing to selling the sub and investing in a new sub if it's the right one.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Manufacturers recommendations aren't always the "correct" ones for what YOU want. What is it that you don't like about it?


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I had a 12W6v3....went to a Morel Ultimo for a few weeks and yesterday threw in an Illusion Carbon C12XL.
The Illusion destroys the other 2 in my particular install.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

^ easy about the destroying part! As I am about to eventually install the 1 ultimo that I have and possibly another shortly thereafter 

OP...have you considered buying another w6, you would still benefit a smallish enclosure and also double your displacement, and you know what they say about displacement. ...there's no replacement! And due to dual 4ohms of each coil on each speaker your 1ohm target would be attainable. ...good luck


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

The Ultimo is incredible...it just wasn't incredible in the airspace I have available and needed more power than I have.
For smallish enclosures and lower power levels the C12XL just can't be beat.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

No biggi, was just kidding anyhow...kind of kicking myself because I had an opportunity to buy the Illusion sub lastyear and I passed on it


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

You could do a pair and go IB. You'd get more output, higher efficiency, and it would be a nice change. There will most certainly be a change in sound quality from a .5 cube box and not just in the low end. When I went IB with my W6, the low end of course was much better the the punch and "quickness" was much improved. It was an improvement in every area and I ran those subs sealed, ported, and bandpass all in the same car.


----------



## ErikDaGenErik (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. I prefer to keep the setup
A single 10" in the small box because I enjoy having the space. Drycleaning, gym bag, groceries (diapers, etc).. I just love having the space. I like the sub, but was just curious what would be a next step up, that's all.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Upping the cone area is going to be your best bet. That w6 already has decent xmax, so you probably won't get any more output unless you move up to a 12" or 15" (or run dual 10s). Even if you did go with some monster excursion 10, it's almost certainly going to need a box bigger than what you have and the possibility of distortion typically goes up with excursion. Try modeling some subs and box combos in winISD (free).


----------



## ErikDaGenErik (Aug 27, 2013)

ecbmxer said:


> Upping the cone area is going to be your best bet. That w6 already has decent xmax, so you probably won't get any more output unless you move up to a 12" or 15" (or run dual 10s). Even if you did go with some monster excursion 10, it's almost certainly going to need a box bigger than what you have and the possibility of distortion typically goes up with excursion. Try modeling some subs and box combos in winISD (free).


Thanks for the input. What if I tried a another 10" that maybe had less xmax but I threw let's say 400 more watts at it? Maybe a sub like the RE Audio SXX... Could there be a sizable difference?


----------



## ErikDaGenErik (Aug 27, 2013)

UNBROKEN said:


> I had a 12W6v3....went to a Morel Ultimo for a few weeks and yesterday threw in an Illusion Carbon C12XL.
> The Illusion destroys the other 2 in my particular install.


Just curious, in what way did it destroy it? SQ, SPL, both? What kind and size of enclosure?


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

I've used the older W6's...10W6v2's, 12W6v2, & 13W6v2. All sounded much better in enclosures that were bigger than what JL recommended. I even had the 10's & 12's in the actual JL boxes. I've been thinking of going with the V3's, & if I do, I will run them in a bigger enclosure than what JL recommends.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

ErikDaGenErik said:


> Thanks for the input. What if I tried a another 10" that maybe had less xmax but I threw let's say 400 more watts at it? Maybe a sub like the RE Audio SXX... Could there be a sizable difference?


If cone area is fixed (10" sub), additional xmax is the only way you will get more output, assuming you have enough power to take advantage of it (any it stays within the thermal limits of the driver). 

I have the same situation. An IDQ 10 in ~0.65ft3 and I would like more output as well. But I'm not sure I want to sacrifice any more trunk space for it. Supposedly the Dayton HO 10" subs can go in really small ported boxes and have good output. But I haven't been brave enough to try one yet.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Morel or Illusion for sure. But, yes, spend next to nothing comparatively and bring that box up to twice its current size or experiment with some polyfill. Manufacturer suggestions are just that... suggestions. The only manufacturer suggestions I've ever thought to be "requirements" were with Image Dynamics IDQ subwoofers.  But I'm no box builder extraordinaire so take my thoughts for what they're worth to you...


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

ErikDaGenErik said:


> Thanks for the input. What if I tried a another 10" that maybe had less xmax but I threw let's say 400 more watts at it? Maybe a sub like the RE Audio SXX... Could there be a sizable difference?


watts don't make volume, displacement (cone area, excursion) make volume.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Again, you could use two subs IB and take up no more trunk space than a single 10" in a sealed box. 

The only solution I see is doubling up on the subs with IB being a good choice to keep your trunk space, go ported with what you have which will require a slightly larger box, or go with a sub with lots more excursion which will probably reduce efficiency and require a lot of additional power to get louder than what you have. Going ported would be the cheapest, that's personally what I would do if I had to use a box.

And I second what others say, JL subs have always sounded better in larger, much larger than recommended.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

I had an infinite baffle setup a while back. I really liked it, it sounded good, had good impact, & left me with a lot of trunk space.


----------

